# 94 Sentra Misfire Problems.



## adler-1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello, I have a 94 Sentra with a 1.6 and 204k miles. As soon as I started it to come home from work it began to run rough. I discovered a misfire on the #2 cyl and found badly corroded plug wires at the distributor. Thinking I had found my problem I replaced the cap, wires and rotor and when I started it up it ran the same. Does the ECM on this engine turn off the injector in case of a misfire? Can I unhook the battery and reset it or could I have a bad injector? It went all at once and I don't know what else to check besides the injector. Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The ECM doesn't turn off the injector in case of a misfire. If the wire was misfiring, it could have fouled the spark plug, so that would be the first thing I'd check. Compression test would be second. Third would be to use a noid light in the #2 fuel injector harness to make sure the circuit is firing the injector and that it has power. Next I would check the fuel injector.


----------



## adler-1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Fixed this morning!!! Plug was good,(I checked it yesterday) Compression was 180psi, noid light showed a good injector circuit so I replaced the injector and now it runs like a champ. Thanks!!!!!


----------

